# phantom black metallic rarity?



## msgts96 (Mar 31, 2007)

on e-bay, I saw a 2006 gto w/ "phantom black metallic" paint. They said it was a limited edition paint. is this true? there is an 06 6m right up the street from me that pontiac dealer is itching to get rid of, i was thinking of helping him out w/ that. this car has the phantom black metallic paint...real nice. what's the word?


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

It is only rare if you consider 8,000 or so out of 18,000 rare.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi?year=2006&f1=popgto

Lots of info here on all the years.
Yours...mine .... 
2006 GTO paint numbers 
Total Code 
3,974 80U Phantom Black... Socal GTO is almost right, Black was the most poplar color. I am shocked at a dealer not telling you the truth?
Brazen Orange is the rarest 2006 GTO....you can see that.


http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi?

Home

http://ultimategto.com/

world of info here.

You will love it rare of not. However I will say as an owner Phantom Black is beautiful when perfect. Very hard to keep that way. 
If you do buy it take the time to browse this thread and others on care for clear coated metallic black paint.

I would say park far away but it my experience no matter how far; someone wants to look at it and a car is right next to it when I come out.
Last night a beat up old chevy truck.....30 spaces from any car when I parked. 
Thus far no dings though. I think just curious. 
Whetever....enjoy
Blue


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Make sure you get a bottle of that very rare Phantom Black Metallic touch up paint. You'll need it. The paint on these cars chips if you walk around the car and fart on it. 

My only complaint so far, and I've had mine over a year. Just drove 150 miles to Petersburg, VA and back; have at least 3 new chips in the paint, and traffic wasn't that bad, and I wasn't tailgating. I swear I think if a fly hits this car it chips the paint.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

noz34me said:


> Make sure you get a bottle of that very rare Phantom Black Metallic touch up paint. You'll need it. The paint on these cars chips if you walk around the car and fart on it.
> 
> My only complaint so far, and I've had mine over a year. Just drove 150 miles to Petersburg, VA and back; have at least 3 new chips in the paint, and traffic wasn't that bad, and I wasn't tailgating. I swear I think if a fly hits this car it chips the paint.




:agree


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

Thats why I will never own a black car again. Its so hard keeping the paint job looking good.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess i'm a glutton for punishment...


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I also have black and love it. Washing your car will be your best friend if you get one.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

msgts96 said:


> on e-bay, I saw a 2006 gto w/ "phantom black metallic" paint. They said it was a limited edition paint. is this true? there is an 06 6m right up the street from me that pontiac dealer is itching to get rid of, i was thinking of helping him out w/ that. this car has the phantom black metallic paint...real nice. what's the word?


No, definitely not the rarest. But, they are the fastest though. I'm surprised he didn't tell you that. I believe the quicksilver with red & Auto was the
rarest for 06 production numbers. :cheers 
Yes, PITA to keep clean but that's part of the obsession. Since I can see 
everything that's not supposed to be there, it's easy to promptly clean it off! :seeya:


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I have black and wash it once a week. I still think its the meanest looking color...very intimidating. Especially with black tinted windows and shiny new black tires when they are armor alled...I may even get my wheels chromed I dont know


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Make sure you get a bottle of that very rare Phantom Black Metallic touch up paint. You'll need it. The paint on these cars chips if you walk around the car and fart on it.
> 
> My only complaint so far, and I've had mine over a year. Just drove 150 miles to Petersburg, VA and back; have at least 3 new chips in the paint, and traffic wasn't that bad, and I wasn't tailgating. I swear I think if a fly hits this car it chips the paint.


:agree :agree


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

JoJo said:


> Thats why I will never own a black car again. Its so hard keeping the paint job looking good.


:agree :agree


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Joey R said:


> I guess i'm a glutton for punishment...


I must be too.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

noz34me said:


> Make sure you get a bottle of that very rare Phantom Black Metallic touch up paint. You'll need it. The paint on these cars chips if you walk around the car and fart on it.
> 
> My only complaint so far, and I've had mine over a year. Just drove 150 miles to Petersburg, VA and back; have at least 3 new chips in the paint, and traffic wasn't that bad, and I wasn't tailgating. I swear I think if a fly hits this car it chips the paint.


Get the clear bra within 5 miles of driving off the lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A MUST for black especially! 

Exterior Color
11.08% 1546 Cyclone Gray 12U
12.93% 1803 Quicksilver 13U
11.31% 1577 Impulse Blue 24U
14.91% 2079 Torrid Red 62U
8.42% 1175 Brazen Orange 66U
12.86% 1794 Spice Red 71U
28.49% 3974 Phantom Black 80U


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

It's really the color combo (exterior and interior) along with the trany type and wheels that make this color rare(r). I have a 2006 PBM with red interior, A4 and 18" wheels. It's one of 154.:rofl:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Make sure you get a bottle of that very rare Phantom Black Metallic touch up paint. You'll need it. The paint on these cars chips if you walk around the car and fart on it.
> 
> My only complaint so far, and I've had mine over a year. Just drove 150 miles to Petersburg, VA and back; have at least 3 new chips in the paint, and traffic wasn't that bad, and I wasn't tailgating. I swear I think if a fly hits this car it chips the paint.


I drive 80 miles highway roundtrip daily. The front of my car looks like it was blasted with a BB gun at point blank range. But...I'd rather repaint every now and then then get one of those hidious braws.


----------



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

bluebluemblue said:


> http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi?year=2006&f1=popgto
> 
> Lots of info here on all the years.
> Yours...mine ....
> ...







The most rare color is not Brazen Orange. I see them all the time. This is the rare one. Cosmos Purple Metallic. I love this color. They only made about 300 of them or so.


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Good 2 go said:


> Thats why I will never own a black car again. Its so hard keeping the paint job looking good.:agree :agree


:agree 

I swore that I would never own another black vehicle....Guess I'm a glutton for punishment of the TX weather. I love my LiL Black M6.


----------

